# Welcome to the BMTM!



## Costello (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the BMTM!

The BMTM: a forum for cultural discussions! Talk about the books or comics you've read, the music you listen to and the stuff you watch! 

Enjoy


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

Where's the "Like" button? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time for the Heroes discussion thread!

Thanks Costello, great call.


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay a new section!


----------



## Wankare (Nov 27, 2009)

Is always great to have more options!


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 27, 2009)

A solid addition. I just can't help but feel that the off topic is slowly disappearing.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm so gonna troll this board with rap music.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Nov 27, 2009)

A new addition to the forum, huh? Sounds great! Hope it goes well!


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 27, 2009)

I shall lurk this board like no other. I love literature.


----------



## swimmeringer (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh man, I am so pumped!


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2009)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> A solid addition. I just can't help but feel that the off topic is slowly disappearing.


check the off topic area and see for yourself: most threads in there are not related to cultural discussions.
Instead, this new forum should stir up discussions about those topics, now you have a new place to go to discuss your favourite shows with your friends and the community


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2009)

neat


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhhaaa finally!


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 27, 2009)

Loving this, join me to the GBATemp "troll team"...!!


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes!! Finally, My wish came true =D


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there anyway we can move the Anime essentials and Rate the Song from General Off-Topic to here? Both of those would fit. Maybe the Manga Essentials thread, since apparently that's gotten pretty big.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome, I will stay here from now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Costello


----------



## noONE (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome addition! Thanks!


----------



## Spikey (Nov 27, 2009)

Most topics from GOT should go here now. Only birthdays and KYT really fit in GOT now. And I guess politics. Most other things belong either in blogs, news sections, here, and elsewhere.


----------



## Domination (Nov 27, 2009)

I've been wanting a music forum for quite some time! Thanks Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, time to spam the Led Zeppelin threads like I always wanted


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Yes!! Finally, My wish came true =D


actually, I brought up the idea a while ago in the staff area but it died down (lengthy debates and discussions lead to inaction).
but when I saw your post on my blog topic yesterday I thought hey, screw inaction, lets do it! 
so in all honesty, if this forum exists its 99% thanks to you Neschn


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> so in all honesty, if this forum exists its 99% thanks to you Neschn



PPPPFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTT

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=122345

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=142326

what ev


----------



## vergilite (Nov 27, 2009)

NOW DEATH METAL CAN RULE THIS FORUM TO MUHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no credit for little p1ngpong!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



seriously, I didn't say who the idea originated from, if you read my post I'm saying that its Neschn post that made me remember about that new section. 
And that triggered its creation.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, I never really thought of a section like this.
Now all we need is a cell phone section in "Other System Discussions"!


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 27, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> so in all honesty, if this forum exists its 99% thanks to you Neschn



=D Awesome! I'm glad for reminding you, I'm so happy for reminding you! Now I can post all my musical stuff that I have wanted to forever! :yayme:


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 27, 2009)

Haha, this will be interesting!


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 27, 2009)

Great, nice addition to the forums


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

Whoa, didn't expect this coming, great addition. Can't see myself reading any books anytime soon though, i'll stick with the movies.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome 
something for hobbyists


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

GBAtemp just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice one Costello!  I can see me hanging around this topic quite alot!


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Costello, for putting all those old topics back!


----------



## Jei (Nov 27, 2009)

New social areas are good indeed


----------



## Crazy-S (Nov 27, 2009)

This section is cool!
Good Job


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay, thanks Costello!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome, very nice to see this thread!
Looking forward to the several discussions.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't worry Off Topic, I still love yooooooouuuuu!!! 

And much much love for the return of the archives


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 27, 2009)

Great idea [email protected]


----------



## playallday (Nov 27, 2009)

Since NeSchn got his forum can I have mine now?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2009)

Fair play look books and gbatemp


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay! Never thought this board would see the light of day. I should get to updating the essentials now.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet add! I'm kinda sad there is still no iPod/ mp3 player forum. Oh well I'll be loving the new
stuff.


----------



## antonkan (Nov 28, 2009)

That section is nice... Thanks Costello! I haven't seen the new section two days ago.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2009)

BMTM sounds like a sexual fetish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And whenever I click on the full story here link, I get this:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /Costello was not found on this server.


----------



## _Burai_ (Nov 29, 2009)

Woo Hoo Awesome new section


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for this section!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 29, 2009)

Massive thanks, Costy! I'd been waiting for this!


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 29, 2009)

Yay, this section kinda makes GBATemp, complete


----------



## jerbz (Nov 29, 2009)

this was a great idea..
i already have a bunch of things i want to say!
lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm getting the same 'Not Found' message...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want the full story...

But this is still a nice addition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



EDIT: 200th counted post


----------

